# Fastest Shipping seedbank?



## Psychitsmike (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forums and just bought some Early Specials from Nirvana. They say 2 weeks is the usual time of shipping but they dont specify where to. So i am wondering if there is a faster and reliable seedbank i can buy from. I live on the Westcoast (US). 

also if anyone has a suggestion on a low-profile strain that i can grow. I'm growing outside in my yard and i plan on growing some vegetables to camo it up. Im thinking of onions because they have long leaves and i plan on making my bud bushy. So no tall strains please. But i am a novice so any advice is gladly appreciated. I did read the FAQs and Guides already.

Ps. The reason for the super covertness, my neighbor is an Ex-Cop and the fence between us in chain linked so he can see it. But they trust me and I plan on putting up a makeshift wood fence.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2008)

*I would have to say most banks that ship to the states take about 2 or 3 weeks depending on how you pay. Pay with a credit card you'll get them faster. Pay with a money order it's gonna take longer.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2008)

Doc Chronic has never taken more than 7 days. I've made quite a few orders.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 5, 2008)

Psychitsmike said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! I'm new to the forums and just bought some Early Specials from Nirvana. They say 2 weeks is the usual time of shipping but they dont specify where to. So i am wondering if there is a faster and reliable seedbank i can buy from. I live on the Westcoast (US).
> 
> also if anyone has a suggestion on a low-profile strain that i can grow. I'm growing outside in my yard and i plan on growing some vegetables to camo it up. Im thinking of onions because they have long leaves and i plan on making my bud bushy. So no tall strains please. But i am a novice so any advice is gladly appreciated. I did read the FAQs and Guides already.
> 
> Ps. The reason for the super covertness, my neighbor is an Ex-Cop and the fence between us in chain linked so he can see it. But they trust me and I plan on putting up a makeshift wood fence.



You want to grow next to an ex-cop with a chain link fence but your new wood piece of fence isn't going to raise an eyebrow? I'd buy pot...not a very smart idea in my opinion, trust and bust rhyme....I think you're looking for the latter...


----------



## godtea (Mar 5, 2008)

Excop as a neighbor , Why don't you just grow in the planters in front of city hall?
 He's retired man .TRhat means he's got alot of free time on his hands .
If your're lucky he's gonna tell you to 86 it.
If he's a typical cop , well ,I'll send you a get out of jail free card.
He sees it as a drug , just like heroin in his book ,you're breaking the law by manufacturing a controled substance.
 Be smart


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2008)

I use to have a cop for a neighbor. I was growing while he stayed next door, indoors I might add.


----------



## clambake (Mar 5, 2008)

as long as he's never in your yard your alright, but what happens if he accidetnly throws his dogs frisbee in your yard or somthing.  I think you could get a small greenhouse or sjust one of those cheap sheds and grow in that, thatway if he does get in your yard he can't see anything and with a nice padlock on it can't snoop w/o a warrant.

* the shed may end up cheaper then the fencing if you shop around. cept then you'd have to get some lights, but what can yah do its a hell of a lot less than buying and if you have enough one crop can be enough to pay for everything.


----------



## Psychitsmike (Mar 5, 2008)

I read up on here that Doc Chronic doesnt ship to the US anymore though.

EDIT: They do still ship to the US.

How much would a small green house usually cost? I am gonna head to like OSH or Home Depot later today to go check out some supplies but they tend to be expensive there.

Well my neighbor has no pets and he just stays inside or on his porch. Thanks for the tips, I have like 2 weeks till the seeds come so I have time to secure my area. 

Nirvana takes forever even if you pay with credit card. They are still processing it and they haven't even packaged it up.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Mar 5, 2008)

The Doc was still sending to the states about 3 months back when i got my seeds. Only took 7 days to get them also. SO i would go with the doc.


----------



## Psychitsmike (Mar 5, 2008)

bigbudsbruddah said:
			
		

> The Doc was still sending to the states about 3 months back when i got my seeds. Only took 7 days to get them also. SO i would go with the doc.



Haha yea i just ordered from them . I was gonna edit my post but you responded too quickly! I got some Early Girl, so hopefully all goes well.

On the order it says "Early Girl home grown fan". Thats not really a fan right... I'm too baked to understand it.


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm smack dab in the middle of the states and seedboutique.com "gypsy nirvana" took only 4 days!


----------

